# Use Stereo Speakers with Computer?



## oriolesfan (Sep 3, 2008)

I was just wondering about connecting my stereo speakers to my computer.  I want to listen to music and stuff on the speakers.  Will i need a cable or cord to do this?  If it helps, here are some pictures of the back of my stereo:








Also, the stereo is a Panasonic SA-AK320.

Thanks


----------



## funkysnair (Sep 3, 2008)

you need something like this

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=31700&doy=3m9&C=SO&U=strat15

from the output on your motherboard to the aux on your stereo


----------



## oriolesfan (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok, that looks great.  I would be able to connect my mp3 player to the stereo which is awesome.  But, where would i plug just the black cable into my computer?  If its in back of the motherboard, would it go in the green, blue, or red part?  Would any local store have that cable, such as Radioshack, or Circuitcity?  Thanks a lot.


----------



## funkysnair (Sep 3, 2008)

yeh any electrical shop should have them cables really!!

well i think green is for output of shound so use that one


----------



## bcoffee20 (Sep 3, 2008)

ya i know best buy and circuit city have them for around 4.99 because i just picked up that cord so i could do the same thing. i bought mine at best buy for that price in the section where they keep all there tv cables in the tv section


----------



## KPC84 (Sep 3, 2008)

Check and see if your mobo and stereo have high def optical input/output.  My friend runs an evga 790i ultra with the HD optical sound into his stereo and it's fantastic.  And you don't need to go buy converter cables.  His setup is better than most high end sound cards and computer speakers I have heard.

cheers.


----------



## oriolesfan (Sep 3, 2008)

I only have one green output on my computer.  I have my computer speakers connected to that.  But on the back of one of my computer speakers, there is a free output port which says OUTPUT.  Can i plug it into this?  Or should i get a Y adapter which lets you plug two things like speakers into it?  I'll go to circuitcity and get  one then.

KPC84 - How can i check to see if my stereo and mb have high def?  

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Motoxrdude (Sep 3, 2008)

Yuep, its possible. I have been doing it for about 3 years. Nothing quite like having 4 12" woofers at 300w a pop

All you need is a 3.5mm stereo jack to RCA converter. You can pick one up at radio shack for $5. http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...yId=2032058&kwCatId=2032058&parentPage=search


----------



## oriolesfan (Sep 3, 2008)

Dang, i went into Radioshack and the cheapest they had was 9 bucks.  But it works fine on my mp3 player.  But how do i connect it to my computer because i already have my pc speakers connected?  And My Xbox 360 is connected to the pc speakers...  Thanks


----------



## vix (Sep 3, 2008)

Depending on the components you have, you could connect your sound card to your home receiver via digital TOSLINK/COAX cable.

The sound is crystal clear thru my 1000w Onkyo receiver/Bose speakers, and when I play MP3's I can route the music either to just the room, the entire house, or specified zones.


----------



## oriolesfan (Sep 3, 2008)

I just plugged the cable into the headphone port on my pc speakers and it works great.  Thank you everyone for your help!


----------

